# Tiffany & Allen



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2021)

I just recently acquired a great bottle from epackage. It is a beautiful amber colored Tiffany & Allen blob from Paterson N.J. with a monogram on the front.
Do Not Steal This Bottle embossed on the back. Amazing condition also. I am very happy with my purchase. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 8, 2021)

Do not steal, lol!


----------



## Dogo (Jun 8, 2021)

Great find!!   Congratulations.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> Do not steal, lol!


I paid for it really!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 9, 2021)

Great color!   Great embossing!

Jim G


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> Great color!   Great embossing!
> 
> Jim G


I know some members will hate me for this but it looks orange amber. I know amber is amber but if amber could be orange this one definitely is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks again epackage! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know some members will hate me for this but it looks orange amber. I know amber is amber but if amber could be orange this one definitely is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Difference between the two colors this comes in, yours is on the left...


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks again epackage!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you, happy to see someone who wanted a great Paterson bottle...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

epackage said:


> Thank you, happy to see someone who wanted a great Paterson bottle...


Are you kidding me, I wanted them all. You are a wonderful person to deal with. I could not be happier. We have to do this again sometime. Ttyl.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice bottle Robby. Epackage, I think you sold some Patterson milks to my neighbor Mark!


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know some members will hate me for this but it looks orange amber. I know amber is amber but if amber could be orange this one definitely is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Oh no, amber is definitely NOT just amber.  I just picked up an ink from Jeff Noordsy and he has several spectacular and decidedly different amber bottles, including a stunning smaller size whiskey barrel in what his wife calls the color of a brand new penny.   He also had an amber flask that was decidedly yellow at the top, moving to a darker brilliant amber near the base.   If you hunt him down on facebook you'lll see the listing for the whiskey, although I think it's closed now as he said he had a buyer. The color was even better in person.   And there are definitely ambers out there that reach into the orange spectrum.    And some of the stoddard is decidedly olive amber, with varying degrees of olive there, everywhere from a boring almost flat amber to a VERY greenish amber.

Jim G


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 11, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> Oh no, amber is definitely NOT just amber.  I just picked up an ink from Jeff Noordsy and he has several spectacular and decidedly different amber bottles, including a stunning smaller size whiskey barrel in what his wife calls the color of a brand new penny.   He also had an amber flask that was decidedly yellow at the top, moving to a darker brilliant amber near the base.   If you hunt him down on facebook you'lll see the listing for the whiskey, although I think it's closed now as he said he had a buyer. The color was even better in person.   And there are definitely ambers out there that reach into the orange spectrum.    And some of the stoddard is decidedly olive amber, with varying degrees of olive there, everywhere from a boring almost flat amber to a VERY greenish amber.
> 
> Jim G


Thanks for reply. When is amber not amber, when is aqua not aqua. I'm sure this could start a heated debate. Oh yeah and thanks for the Jeff Noordsy lead. I will check his stuff out.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

